# Need help with passenger mirror mounting



## buvens (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a 2 door 66 Pontiac Tempest and need help adding a passenger door mirror.

If someone has one on a tempest or GTO and could just measure from the front edge of the door to the front of the mirror mount and from the top of the door under the vent glass to the top of the mirror mounting, I would sure appreciate it.

I have a service manual and a copy of the build manual but a lot of the pictures are not very good and as this was an option back then, it may not have been in there anyway.

Thanks...Sonny


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

hey Sonny, do you have the remote drivers mirror? if so they have special holes for the cable and a small backer that goes behind the holes. Thats what mine has, if so i can take a shot as i have not yet re-installed it and write down the dinmensions. I believe the double standard mirrors are mounted more rear ward so i don't want to mess you up. if you look at the pictures after paint you can see the multiple holes. you said passenger side does that mean you have the drivers side on? i would template it from that so they match. Side note, if you do have the remote drivers side, they do not make a passengers side that matches it in appearance, that i know of.

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## buvens (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for responding Brian.

I do have the remote on the drivers door but want to add a just plain mirror on the right passenger door.

Bought one from OPG and am trying to find the best place to mount it to make it usable and still look nice.

Should have ordered it when I ordered the car in 66 but the money was tight so didn't want to go over board. If I knew then what we all know now it would have been a GTO instead of the Lemans also.

Thanks aain for the reply...Sonny


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

if you cant see any more out of the passenger mirror than the drivers it seems like a waste of time. all i can see in mine is the quarter panel.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

very cool, original owner car. yep Tempest it seems they are set a bit far forward into the vent window does'nt it, how close does the OPG one look to the remote mirror? i would tape the base off and have someone hold it in position and check before drilling any holes. i would love to have double mirrors but the remote is original and i would want them to match and be functional if i were drilling holes in the body. my trusty tape tells me its 4.25" from front door edge to front point of base and 2.25" down from window sill to center line of holes....hope that helps, post a pic of the two mirrors together if you can before you install. And if its in real good condition it's still worth around 6 times what you paid for it, thats around 14.2% a year appreciation, not too shabby....lol.


----------



## buvens (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the measurements. Think I will use your advice on taping it up and getting someone to hold it to see what kind of view is available.
It is not quite the same mirror as the remote. The remote has a cover around the mirror where the manual mirror doesn't.
I want it mainly for backing out of the garage to let me know my clearance as it is a little tight and don't want to scrape anything.
It is pretty much original with the normal things that have to be done to a car 40+ years old. I did paint it a number of years ago and just repainted the hood.
Also did an engine overhaul and front end rebuild around 100,000 miles.
Done a few other things on it but is in pretty good shape for it's age. Next thing I am thinking of doing is changing the power steering to a faster ratio and replacing the power steering hoses as they are seeping a little.
Oh, The positive battery wire did catch fire one time years ago where it goes between the engine and exhaust manifold. Surprising how you can yank a wire off the battery in an emergency. Anyhow I added a ford starter relay on the inner fender so the wire to the starter is only hot while starting.
It has been a good/fun car for a long time.
Thanks for the replies...Sonny


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

DO NOT place in the same place as drivers side or it is USELESS. the passenger side has to be slightly fwd of the drivers side to work (ask me how I know) have some one hold it in place until you can see out of it.


----------



## buvens (Jun 5, 2011)

crustysack said:


> DO NOT place in the same place as drivers side or it is USELESS. the passenger side has to be slightly fwd of the drivers side to work (ask me how I know) have some one hold it in place until you can see out of it.


Thanks for the update. I won't ask. Doesn't sound pretty.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

Original manual factory pass side mirror was special. it does not match the remote, but more importantly, it was angled at the pivot so it would clear the vent and still be able to be turned (adjusted) enough so the driver can see and use it. No aftermarket repo mirror has that correct pivot. if the vendor states that their mirror can be used on either side, driver or passenger, then that mirror can not be adjusted properly to be usable on the pass. side and still permit the vent to work.


----------



## buvens (Jun 5, 2011)

pontiac said:


> Original manual factory pass side mirror was special. it does not match the remote, but more importantly, it was angled at the pivot so it would clear the vent and still be able to be turned (adjusted) enough so the driver can see and use it. No aftermarket repo mirror has that correct pivot. if the vendor states that their mirror can be used on either side, driver or passenger, then that mirror can not be adjusted properly to be usable on the pass. side and still permit the vent to work.


That is good to know. Will have to play with this before actually drilling any holes. especially moving the vent window as use them a lot.
I added mirrors to a 29 Mercedes kit car that I am trying to sell and noticed it was hard to get the passenger side adjusted to where it would come in enough.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## cmm47172 (Jun 9, 2013)

pontiac said:


> Original manual factory pass side mirror was special. it does not match the remote, but more importantly, it was angled at the pivot so it would clear the vent and still be able to be turned (adjusted) enough so the driver can see and use it. No aftermarket repo mirror has that correct pivot. if the vendor states that their mirror can be used on either side, driver or passenger, then that mirror can not be adjusted properly to be usable on the pass. side and still permit the vent to work.


Is this also true for the 1967 passenger side mirror?
Where can I get one?


----------

